# Gift giving to a professor as a parting gift while you are still taking a class with



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Them? Is it wrong? It's not going to be given based on getting a better grade, which I fear it might be interpreted as.
I have gotten to speak with them on different occasions about the class and material related but not apart of the subject matter, and they have helped when I initially struggled with the material. Yes? No?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Give it to him after all exams are done.


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

Senior year I was getting a 76% in history class.
Near the end of my semester, I brought him a pinata filled with reese cups and mountain dew because I loved him so much.
A dean deemed it "innapropriate" after some kids complained about it and made him remove it from his classroom.
I finished the class with a 78%.

I say yes, but administrators may frown upon it.
Either way, we're all humans and sometimes you have to give your favorite people things to make them smile and say "Wtf?".

FOLLOW YOUR HEART.
(I hadn't thought about that in a while so thanks for that. I loved Gassaway, yes that was his name-I shit you not. How epic, right?)


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

josue0098 said:


> Give it to him after all exams are done.


 This. This way you can't be accused of impropriety by trying to "bribe" him to give you a better grade or anything. Better yet, if possible, wait until your exam has been graded and returned to you.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

snowbell said:


> This. This way you can't be accused of impropriety by trying to "bribe" him to give you a better grade or anything. Better yet, if possible, wait until your exam has been graded and returned to you.


The only reason I'm considering giving it now is because I'd feel odd taking time during hours when im mot a student, if I were to return and am not sure even if I could find time to visit or if they would still be teaching once I graduate at the end.


@_josue0098_
@_rough_estimate
what do you mean by love? I appreciate but since it's school I don't have too strong of feelings directed to them


----------



## Bi Bi (Feb 1, 2013)

You can ask your friends if they want to give a gift to the professor as well, if they want to you can share the price of the gift with them. Then you can give it as a gift from a group of students as appreciation. =) At least, this is how students always do in my country.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Bi Bi said:


> You can ask your friends if they want to give a gift to the professor as well, if they want to you can share the price of the gift with them. Then you can give it as a gift from a group of students as appreciation. =) At least, this is how students always do in my country.


What country is that


----------



## Bi Bi (Feb 1, 2013)

Vexed said:


> What country is that


Malaysia...  why? is it relevant?


----------

